# wrong glue, no primer, explosions imminent?



## perfcthair4ever (Jan 26, 2009)

here are some attached pics of cpvc pipe corzan and flow guard done with orange glue no primer from 1/2in to 4in. someone tell me not to be scared. some has started leaking at the laboratory hot mainly at bushings (140 degrees Fahrenheit). will post pics as I figure out how to re-size them. O'yeah WAZ UP Pro-tech!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I will say that those are some clean glue joints there. Unlikely of a rookie or UNhandyman.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If that Corzan CPVC doesent have any expansion loops on it be very scared....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Clean as they are, there is not one drop of primer on hundreds of large joints in the building. That is 2 step glue (orange). Just becuase it looks pretty doesn't make it good work.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, I will say that those are some clean glue joints there. Unlikely of a rookie or UNhandyman.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i'd be scared, guy obviously had no idea that Corzan has to be primed


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

WAAAAAAAASSSUUUUUUUPPPPP!??!?!?:tongue_smilie:



perfcthair4ever said:


> here are some attached pics of cpvc pipe corzan and flow guard done with orange glue no primer from 1/2in to 4in. someone tell me not to be scared. some has started leaking at the laboratory hot mainly at bushings (140 degrees Fahrenheit). will post pics as I figure out how to re-size them. O'yeah WAZ UP Pro-tech!?!!?!?!?![/quote]


----------



## perfcthair4ever (Jan 26, 2009)

no means of expansion although hangers are non-clamping. No loops. etc. I'll post some more pics tonight of corrosive pipes ran in regular pvc and copper, orange glued flowguard no primer, compression fittings used on med gas piping (nitrogen, comp air, vacuum, co2) and more.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the same place that this happened.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f8/1549d1241580731t-massive-nitrogen-leak-n2leak.jpg


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The following are from perfcthair4ever. I shrank them and uploaded them at his request:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yet more


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe they used clear primer? Then ran out and used some purple?
I give my guys purple only when doing PVC, I like to see that it was used.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Those RO lines look like Harvel LXT. We use a one step cement on LXT. When it's done right you can barely tell it's been glued.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Glued PP? I thought it had to be heat fused. I've never seen PP solvent welded. What kind if cement do you use?


----------



## perfcthair4ever (Jan 26, 2009)

yep them's pretty. just found no backflow prevention on water softener caused brine solution to backfeed into boiler somehow and cause serious issues. Installers explanation "the system's under pressure water cant flow backwards....." he should of added "unless the booster pumps power fails and o'yea the water softener is on the 4th floor above and after boiler tie in.... glad potable water system has its own backflow prevention devices or else my break water would of been a little salty.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im with UA maybe they used clear primer. The orange glue is CPVC glue, although I am not sure if it suppose to be used with Corzan pipe. That is the same pipe I had problems with underground, but it was used for heating water on a hydronic system.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe it these gettin' older eyes ,,, Now I'm not say ing that I don't clear prime ,, I DO !!

If that is YELLOW glue and not Orange ,,, then the specs call it a "one step " and it is the only glue ( acording to manf. specs ) that doesn't require cleaner/primer 

DON'T JUMP IN MY A *** ,,,,, Just reporting ,

Cal


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't realize the RO lines were PVC. I thought they were polypropylene. I learned something today.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> I didn't realize the RO lines were PVC. I thought they were polypropylene. I learned something today.:thumbup:


Sorry, got busy yesterday. I wanted to post these last night but didn't have time. These are glued joints.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cool stuff


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

I would not be able to sleep at night. Wondering when it might blow. hope his insurance is paid up. We use heavy duty glue (Gray) and primer.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

That guy will be out of business before long. Hopefully no one will get hurt before it happens.


----------

